# Holy Tappan Saugeye's Batman



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Our best night for Tappan saugeye's! Caught on husky jerks only. Fish would not touch the rattle trap. water must be to cold now. Fish were caught on Nov 7 between 12 - 3am by Moony and gang!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Wow looks like an awesome night. Congrats to all of you. Thanks for the fish porn!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After seeing your pics this fall of the Tappan eyes, it makes me wonder if the lake water level has dropped any because of you guys. 
Great job man! You have caught some absolute toads this year! Gotta love those HJ's Thanks for the pics!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

What a night! Congratulations.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy Smokes!!! The biggest I have caught are the 4 on the left and I thought I was doing good...way to go!!

Bill


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow i didnt know saugeye got that big! nice fish!!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

holy crud. those middle fish are huge. If I didn't know better I'd swear they were walleye


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go,Mooney!! I need som'ma those! ------sonar.......


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

:bulgy-eyes: Great GOOGLY MOOGLY, I'm so jealous! Makes me wonder why I quit fishing them way back in later September! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Believe me when I tell ya...they're working hard for those fish.
Congrats guys!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh i believe!! Hey Moony told you wait till the water got colder!!! I also have not hit one on a rattle trap for a good week or so now. But if you can stand the cold and wait out the bite you see the results. Great job guys!!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice catch. Doesn't anyone ever smile for a picture anymore? From left to right I'd call these guys scared, confused, shocked, hypnotized, and stoned. :G


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey dugworm have you ever spent 8 hrs fishing in the cold? I personally know these guys and find your post offensive. They worked hard for this catch, and dont deserve the names you called them.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

The looks on our faces are a result of having to wake up the ole lady at 3am to take the pic!!!!! Plus we worked all day and then went fishing for about 8 hrs and we partied our a$$e$ off because we were having the best night of saugeye fishing ever! 

PS ~ we do look like a bunch of saugeye zombies don't we??? So if ur ever headen down US 250 after midnight around Tappan and see this group of guys don't be scared ~ it's just Moony and crew.....


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I've fished 8 hours in the cold and I can attest that's pretty much how you look. I often will go out after a day of work, because I don't work the next day. Meaning I got up at 5:45am worked 12 hours and went fishing after I tucked the kids in until the wee hours of the morning. Basically after that you can't look good, no matter how happy you are. Besides, who cares about the guys look at those freaking fish, they're awesome!!!!!


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet fish guys. You are all brave souls waking up that ol' lady that late.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Lighten up Diver Down. Just having some fun. With hunting season in high gear these boards on OGF have been a bit slow lately. I don't know these guys but the individual expressions in the photo are each unique. Again...nice catch! :G


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

If you've ever fished saugeye on the inland lakes sometimes you'll see this. I call it the 1000 yard saugeye stare.... I've left Atwood many a time's with the same expression!!! way to go guy's Keep the fish porn coming!!!


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

nice fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

great fish! I'm heading back to Tappan this weekend to hunt deer with my smokepole:!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

for those that say moony is a fake!


----------

